# You might be a Redneck Arminian ifâ€¦



## canuk (Feb 5, 2006)

You might be a Redneck Arminian if"¦ 

"¦you hear "œIrresistible Grace" and think of your cousin 
."¦there is a fiddle accompaniment with Just as I Am 
."¦your exegesis consists of having 2 Peter 3:9 tattooed on your arm 
."¦when you hear "œRC" you think of Cola 
."¦you think that supralapsarian is a new breed of dog 
."¦you possess more Charles Finney books than teeth 
."¦when the preacher mentions that we are but lumps of clay, you think of Mud Bogs 
."¦you hear someone say Ordo Salutis and think they had too much moonshine 
."¦you think "œSpurgeon" is something you catch with rod & reel from your brother-in-law´s boat 
."¦when you hear the Institutes you think of where many of your relatives live 
."¦"œThe Chief End of Man" is where you end up after "œThe Fall of Man." 
"¦you think that "œLimited Atonement" is a single barrel shotgun 
."¦you purchase your Dave Hunt books through the Home Shopping Network 
."¦when you hear "œfive points" it reminds you of your average monthly reduction in your driver´s record 
."¦you have a bumper sticker on your truck that says, "œIf there ain´t free will in heaven, I don´t want to go." 
Courtesy of Alan Kurschner (Calvinist Gadfly)! 
(Borrowed from the Dead Theologians Club)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 6, 2006)

I knew a Reformed guy who went to a dispensationalist-Arminian serminary, and he said they used to joke about "hunting 5-pointers."


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by canuk_
> 
> ."¦you purchase your Dave Hunt books through the Home Shopping


low blow. but funny


----------

